# Hey! Need Help Related To All Saints Medical University



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey!
I want to take admission to all saints medical university, are there any students from this university, if any students from this university please directly contact me or give me important information here!
This is the official website of All Saints Medical University - https://allsaintsu.org/
I gave the official link of the website because previously one student message me but he did not form this university but because of the similarity of name created confusion
Thanks


----------

